

Hacker News Home Page Parody (Inspired by Brad Conte) - geekam
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1362509/web/hn-parody/hn_home.html

======
geekam
Hi HN! This is something that I created in an hour, after getting inspired by
Brad Conte. This is just a joke and I hope you all enjoy it.

If there are any concerns, please let me know. I hope nobody is offended with
this.

